# Oil Light on 2.1 BT Stroker Build



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

Question.. So my oil light randomly comes on when driving the car for awhile and then will shut off after a moment. i always stop to check oil leaks and oil level, all seems spot on. i current do not have a oil temp gauge or pressure gauge. 

current running 5w30 but looking to run maybe 10w40? will this help??

List of mods are as follows:

Only about 8,000 miles on everything

2.1 stroker, with ALH 95.5 crank, 83mm bore.
-JE 9.5:1 pistons
-IE forged rods
-Calico coated ACL race bearings, rod and main.
-ARP rod bolts
-ARP main studs
-ARP crank bolt
-ARP cam bolt
-ARP head bolts
-New oil pump
-Oil squirters
-Everything professionally machined and balanced together.
-IE overbore headgasket
-GATES racing timing belt
-IE manual timing belt tensioner
-New waterpump

The Cylinder head: AEB rebuilt with valve job -7k miles
-Supertech exhaust valves
-Everything else is rebuilt stock
-New seals
-3 angle valve job
-AGU intake manifold
-ATP exhaust manifold
-T3/T4 60tirm turbo
- HKS BOV
-Greddy FMIC
-3" vband downpipe


Any help would be appreciated...changing oil out again this weekend.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

All that time and money and no real oil cooler mentioned and no oil pressure gauge. I don't understand. Either thicker oil or add an oil cooler.


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm working on getting an oil pressure and temp gauge... what oil do you recommend ?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

minimum a good 5/40 synth


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> minimum a good 5/40 synth


What about going up to a 10w30 or 10w40? I am in FL so its hot..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

the "5" is viscosity at low temps and the "40" is viscosity at higher temps


----------



## Jerm23MK4 (Sep 20, 2012)

ps2375 said:


> the "5" is viscosity at low temps and the "40" is viscosity at higher temps


I know what it means.. I am just saying would it help ..


----------



## SuzanneClerkin (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello Jerm23MK4,

We recommend using our Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5W-40 for your Volkswagen engine. This synthetic product would give you added wear protection, cleanliness, and resistance to thermal and mechanical breakdown. This is the same product that we recommend to be used in the Ferrari engines.

-The Pennzoil Team


----------

